# Coco Burl



## manbuckwal (Jun 27, 2016)

had a special request for a pen made from Coco Burl . Antique pewter lever action w
CA finish . 
Thanks for looking

Reactions: EyeCandy! 7


----------



## Nature Man (Jun 27, 2016)

Sweet! That Cocobolo is alive!!! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

